# Armco Park fishing Middletown/lebanon



## dk00 (Nov 17, 2010)

Does anyone know what kind of fish that armco park has? The park is open to public now to fish i was just wondering what kind of fish they have in there and is there some good spots to fish it from the bank? Or do you need to rent a boat to get to spots?


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

When it was still an AK STEEL park, this lake was one of the best "carp" destinations I fished. It was like the ponds at KI when I was a kid. One day with a buddy we boated over 20 between 5-25 lbs.

I do not know how good the carp fishing is now but the lake also has LM, Catfish, Crappie (millions of dinks) and gills of a few breeds. I have personally seen Largemouths in the 5lb class, but believe large fish to be in there. Let us know how you do if you get out there. Aren't the "fishing passes" like $100 for a yr? something like that I heard somewhere.


----------



## dk00 (Nov 17, 2010)

i do not know how much it is to fish there anymore. I will have to check it out i will probably head there at some point this spring i will let everyone know


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I don't know how up to date this is, but the fees are listed on the Warren County Parks site.


----------

